# SLOB Speckled Trout @ Sykes,Dink Red & Suprise Founder!



## KvartekMedia (Jul 28, 2017)

Today I decided to do a little inshore fishing right off of Bob Sykes bridge in Pensacola, FL. Targeted Speckled Trout @ first and ended up having some luck with the bite. Although I lost more than I caught, it was still fun to catch them. Specs have brittle lips, so you aren't going to catch them all! Then I tried a new spot that my buddy told me about and didn't have much luck. Did manage to pull out a nice Flounder on the last cast of the day! All in all, it was a great day on the water and I hope you all enjoyed the video. I will be trying to post a video every week, but I do work and go to school, so I might be off a couple days every now & then. Other then that guys, thanks so much for watching! Leave a like if you enjoyed and subscribe for more fishing content coming soon!

Watch the video here >


----------



## genehuk (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks for the video!!
Where is the spot you were catching flounder?


----------



## SaltySurprise (Aug 4, 2017)

Johnsons beach?


----------



## KvartekMedia (Jul 28, 2017)

Out near Navarre! I forgot the spot though man /:


----------

